# blue crab harvesting..



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i had a friend tell me that it isnt crab season so i decided to look into the laws. i found some contradicting laws.

http://www.myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/SaltwaterRules_index.htm

there are different laws for "blue crabs" and "blue land crabs". evidently blue land crabs refers to catchin crabs by dip nets and the limit is 20 crabs per person and there is a closed season from July 1 to Oct 31.

blue crabs refer to crabbing with traps and has a limit of 10gals per person. BUT one of the legal methods to take crabs under "blue crabs" is dip net and has no closed season....

can anyone make sense of this for me? i must be missing something


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Mcnasty 



blue land crab is a whole different crab than the blue crab you seem to be after which has a 10 gal. limit on it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Blue land crab.














Female blue crab


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I always found it stange that crab limits are in gallons. Does anyone know approximately how many average crabs per gallon? I have a hard time squeezing them into gallon bottles. :doh


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

just curious, do they have to be 5 inches across the back


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *countryjwh (5/21/2009)*just curious, do they have to be 5 inches across the back


<H3>Blue Crab Limits</H3><UL class=Body><LI>No females with eggs <LI>No size limit
<LI>10 gallons of whole blue crabs per person, per day </LI>[/list]

http://www.myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_recbluecrab.htm


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

I know 2 buckets (5 gal ea) is about a bushel. An average bushel will feed 12 crabs to 6 people.



If that helps.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

You're not going to catch two five gallon buckets full with only five traps anyway. Only so many crabs will go in the trap before it stops catching, even a full size commercial trap will only catch about 25 crab max.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It is easier to purchase them - the pin fish man at Navy Point sells Blue Crabs for $7.00 per dozen.*


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BananaTom (5/22/2009)**It is easier to purchase them - the pin fish man at Navy Point sells Blue Crabs for $7.00 per dozen.*


but not as fun!! i love goin out and catchin crabs. nothing better to do on a weekday in my opinion. get out there about sun down, drink a few beers waitin on it to get completely dark, grab your head lamp and your net and take off!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (5/21/2009)*Mcnasty
> 
> blue land crab is a whole different crab than the blue crab you seem to be after which has a 10 gal. limit on it.


well that explains everything!lol i knew i was missing something


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>*It is easier to purchase them - the pin fish man at Navy Point sells Blue Crabs for $7.00 per dozen.* 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblPostSignature>*I Post Large, it is easy on old eyes !!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Wanting blue crabs to boil today. "Pinfish Man @ Navy Point".....are you talking about the bait guy at the boat launch off Sunset Blvd.......???


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *redfish maniac (6/21/2009)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>*It is easier to purchase them - the pin fish man at Navy Point sells Blue Crabs for $7.00 per dozen.*
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblPostSignature>*I Post Large, it is easy on old eyes !!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Wanting blue crabs to boil today. "Pinfish Man @ Navy Point".....are you talking about the bait guy at the boat launch off Sunset Blvd.......???


*Yes, he sells pin fish at Navy Point boat launch off sunset. He posted here some time ago, I wrote his number down and it is at my office. PM me and I'll send it tomorrow*

*You can also get live crabs at Maria's and L & T's ans some times Patties.*


----------

